# FS: Nanobox LED (old style) $90



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm shutting down our frag tank as the other ad said thus LED is up for sale.
































I have not problem having SPS and even clam. $90

Pick up in Cloverdale

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyman (May 19, 2015)

Hi
How old is it and does it come with a controller?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

luckyman, sent you PM... BUMP still available


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump. it is dimmable and full spectrum 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is full tank shot of LED


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

price lowered to $100.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

still available.. it is awesome light!! bump!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!! still available


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!! price drop... this is awesome LED


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Forgot about this for a while! BUMP!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

SOLD!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

